# tug hill



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

guys I hear tug hill in northern ny got 25 inches today and still snowing.. I dont have any pictures just what ive heard and seen on tv... crazy up there im an hr and half south and just an inch or two .. the good old lake effect got em good today.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i am about 2-3 hours from there. my friend is going snowmobiling this weekend up there. he told me his plans are set and he is going to pack his truck and trailer up on friday.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Takes a moment to load.

http://www.absolutesnowmobile.com/a...rformance_and_snowmobile_Rental_tug_hill.html


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

makes me wanna buy another snowmobile.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Trails arent open yet......


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll have my old man take some pics he is in Boonville NY then I will post them when I get them


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

DareDog;619479 said:


> Trails arent open yet......


im pretty sure the seasonal roads are after sun down. cant do it during day because hunters, but they arent aloud to hunt at night so you can ride seasonal roads. at least im 95% sure.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im not sure. I think lawnpro is right. can ride at night. my friend called me last me last night and told me he was on his sled last night riding around.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

We got 26" up on the hill. You better load up quick, going to be 60 Friday and it will all be gone.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

bigearl;619506 said:


> I'll have my old man take some pics he is in Boonville NY then I will post them when I get them


I live in Watson NY which is at the base of the Tug. Here's what is around us, Boonville got 2-4", Lowville got abou 6", Here in Watson we got 15", Stillwater got 15", Rector on the Tug got 12", Watertown and Carthage got about 6-8". When you get to like Henderson and Belleville area, they said they got hammered in that area especially the mountains south and east of Syracuse. The trails here are not open yet or are they marked.


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I go to PA everynight south of syracuse isnt anyhting grass in spots in PA south of scranton mount Pocono got a foot or better,I live north of carthage ny and we got 24" ysterday at least


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

anyone know snowmobile rules in ny state areas? 

i have a atv and would register / plate / insure it if i can leagaly ride the trails with no hassle from dec cops.

my catch on the atv thing is i have the old school snowtraxx conversion kit for it. its skis in the front and trax in the back. and i have riddin it in the local farmers feilds and trails and man does it go good. 

its on a 87 suzuki lt500r quadzilla. i have a paul turnner exaust on it with 39mm kehin carb and paul turrner cool head and run race gas 108. i have also heard there is rules for exaust noise levels. if so what are thay. 

any help would be great thanks.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

sweetk30;619987 said:


> anyone know snowmobile rules in ny state areas?
> 
> i have a atv and would register / plate / insure it if i can leagaly ride the trails with no hassle from dec cops.
> 
> ...


im fairly sure the same rules that apply for the sleds that can only run on seasonal roads, at night since its still hunting season and the trails havent officially been opened by the clubs. you could probably go to your local dmv and get an exact answer though.

on the exhaust level question, anything that is not stock you will be ticketed for. they dont do decibel readings and a lot of the DEC officers are well educated when it comes to this and they can easily tell stock for aftermarket not only by sound but by appearance.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

anyone have some actual pictures that they took?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

sweetk30;619987 said:


> anyone know snowmobile rules in ny state areas?


Here is the New York State snowmobilers guide. According to the NYSSA website, the general rule of thumb is trails open after the end of regular big game season. NYSSA season dates. Also your ATV, even with tracks, is not allowed on snowmobile trails as they are considered a motor vehicle and motor vehicles are prohibited on designated snowmobile trails.


----------

